
Documentation for the new Facebook platform - paul
http://developers.f8.facebook.com/
======
altay
Uh, they should probably do one more edit pass over the docs before opening it
up to the world... =P

from
[http://developers.f8.facebook.com/documentation.php?v=1.0&doc;=fbml#mockajax](http://developers.f8.facebook.com/documentation.php?v=1.0&doc=fbml#mockajax)

" __ _PLEASE CHANGE THE URL IN THE EXAMPLE_ __: ...
clickrewriteurl="[http://www.mancrushonmcslee.com/metaconsole.php"](http://www.mancrushonmcslee.com/metaconsole.php)

~~~
danw
Theres a lot of broekn links, missing bits of documentation, some bugs in
there and currently the site isn't even loading for me! The whole release
feels a bit rushed..

~~~
nostrademons
It redirects me to my FaceBook home page now. Perhaps it was leaked
unintentionally and has now been un-released.

~~~
Readmore
It's been changed to <http://developers.facebook.com>

------
danw
Wooo!

~~~
bootload
notice how everything with facebook requires a _"login first"_. No freeload
reading here. Everyone's a member. Like it nor not. Even though I have an
account it still is a waste of time typing in the un/pwd combo.

